# older and trying to concieve



## aisling (Apr 9, 2005)

am 47 my husband is 48 We have been trying for 2+ years I had 2 successful pregnancies but both children died in an accident - this has nothing to do with anything now however - i met a new man 3years ago and we would love a baby of our own. my cycle is regular we  did all the tests and everything seem normal - however my FSH level is 15 and when we tried IVF in Sepember (unsuccessful) i was told i  was not producing big enuf eggs - basicially my eggs were too old - we got one grade 8+ egg however so my problem is my eggs. i am on female multitamin flaxseed oil tabs and femeron which i put myse on after doing researc on the net. Can i take agnus castrur with this does anyone know? 
If there is an older triers out there i would be thrilled to hear from you
thanks
Aisling Republic of Ireland


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi Aisling cant really help you out medically, but just wanted to send you a message.i am sorry for your past heartache. You have been thru a lot and i hope things woek out for you. I live in Ireland also and you will see my profile at the bottom.

good Luck.xxx


----------



## sas jane v (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi both -have you tried the Goldies threadon the IVF section
Aisling -am now 44 and trying Donor eggs -there is also donor egg thread which you have probably seen already and I guess adoption all  sure you have considered at this stage
so sorry to hear of your misfortune too and wish you all the best

    Sarah


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

hi aisling
I am one of the older ones as well and although i cannot give you medical advice, i wish you all the luck.
Sarah's advice on the donor egg thread and golden oldies may help you to get more information.
I am also very sorry to read about your past you have been through so much heartache...I hope that something good will come out of this for you both....
lots of love astridxxx


----------

